Ask HN: What happened to October's Whoishiring thread? - snehesht
======
gus_massa
From:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=whoishiring](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=whoishiring)

> _This account automatically submits a 'Who is Hiring?' post at 11 AM Eastern
> time on the first weekday of every month._

The thread should appear in a few hours.

~~~
snehesht
I was eagerly waiting for this month's WhoisHiring thread. Sorry I didn't
notice that, my bad.

~~~
gus_massa
A few month ago in a similar situation I emailed the mods to remind them about
the whoishiring post, so you are not the first one.

------
sheraz
Probably something to do with the weekend? I bet it lights up today once
California wakes up.

